# [SOLVED] Video/Graphics Issue after 8.1 Update



## seal0716 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello All, 

So after the update, like many, I've been running into some issues, mainly to do with my graphics. If I start a youtube video, I cannot use full screen. If I try the computer will just freeze up. I can't use HD, also will cause the computer to freeze/crash. I cannot play any video games, most of the time they won't even load to a menu screen, computer will just crash before that. And even opening a new window while online will just crash the computer. Most of the time I get a message telling me "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" 

It's been like this for a few days now through many power cycles. Of course the obvious and first thing I did was update all drivers, but still no luck. Here's my specs:


AMD FX 8120 Eight Core 3.10 GHz
64 bit windows 8.1 (Purchased as Windows 8)
2x AMD HD7770 Graphics Crossfired
1Tb HD
8 Gb Ram

Any help/ideas are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## seal0716 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Video/Graphics Issue after 8.1 Update*

Would uninstalling the graphic drivers and re-installing be an option? I just wouldn't want to ruin anything anymore than it already is. Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Video/Graphics Issue after 8.1 Update*

Windows 8.1 requires all new drivers. You will need to reinstall the driver again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Video/Graphics Issue after 8.1 Update*

Download the latest driver for your Video Card: Desktop


----------



## seal0716 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Video/Graphics Issue after 8.1 Update*

Update alone didn't do anything, however completely deleting a few drivers and re-installing seems to have done the trick. Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Video/Graphics Issue after 8.1 Update*

Any time!


----------

